# high cost of roof cargo boxes



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it just me or the roof cargo box cost alot, ranges from $500-$700 for a Thule or Yakima?

Is it useful even if you are not on a sking trip?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i guess if you have stuff, and people, and you don't want to put the people on the roof lol... i've never been in a situation where it would benefit me so i never considered it, but people seem to use them so they must have their uses


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I put my bike in the cargo area and sometimes when the bike is lay down sideways you don't have much other room for suitcases.. that's why I am thinking about a roof box because sometimes I bring pillows and luggage to a hotel. Plus I guess I could throw the sweaty helmets and clothes in the roof box instead of inside the car after a ride.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I've got a large Thule roof box. I don't have to use it much but it's nice when I do. It's nicely holds inflated mattress pads, sleeping bags, tent, etc. It's a good place for shovels, weed eaters, etc for trail maintenance days. I've also fit my bike with the seat post and front wheel removed. It's aerodynamic so it doesn't have a big impact on gas mileage. It locks things out of sight and out of mind. It goes on and off the car easily. I really don't have anything negative to say, except, yes, they are quite expensive. I got a good deal on mine on Craigslist. I think I paid about $200-250. It was a bit weathered ... but go figure. There's no sense buying something like that new.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

they're valuable space for me, as I have a dog and always seem to have gear with me. I usually keep my fishing gear in there in the summer as I never know when I'm going to get a chance to hit the river. 
In the winter, I keep skis and poles...never boots.
We travel to Denver a couple times a year to shop (it's 4 hours away) so it's useful to have for those trips, and of course camping gear and our annual fall trip to Moab. 

I can see your point that they seem expensive....from a manufacturer's standpoint, you have to understand that the molds created to make these boxes cost $$$$$. Shipping these boxes is also very expensive. From a freight standpoint, they are a class 250 and only weigh about 50 lbs on average. Essentially, they take up a lot of space in the truck, and don't weight alot. They cost on average about $120 to ship to a commercial address.

From a retailer's standpoint, they take up a ton of inventory space, and valuable showroom space. Not that retailers dictate the pricing (we are bound by Minimum advertised pricing MAP), but bringing in several models, and several colors and styles into the store takes good planning.

In the end, like anything...value is perceived. We have sold countless boxes, and many people, once they use them for awhile, wonder how they ever lived without it...I suppose it just depends on your application and driving habits.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a question for a typical CUV if I get a 12 Cu ft box instead of 16 cu Ft, it is 24" vs 36" wide

So the 12 cu box should let me put a bike next to it? Although the box is around 40lbs, bike 20lbs, bike carrier 15 lbs, roof rack is 15 lbs so I can only have 20 lbs of stuff in the box (lol) since my roof is rated for 110lbs.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

We use our yak boxes all the time - love 'em. With the skiing we do, they are indispensable.

I don't know where the quoted prices the OP has come from, but per Yak's website, boxes range from $350 to $450 for most of them. You have to get into the pretty gucci boxes to get up to $700.

But who pays retail? Wait for REI's twice annual 20% off sale or their occasional 30% off sale and have at it.

J.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

PoorCyclist said:


> I have a question for a typical CUV if I get a 12 Cu ft box instead of 16 cu Ft, it is 24" vs 36" wide
> 
> So the 12 cu box should let me put a bike next to it? Although the box is around 40lbs, bike 20lbs, bike carrier 15 lbs, roof rack is 15 lbs so I can only have 20 lbs of stuff in the box (lol) since my roof is rated for 110lbs.


that's the reason to go with a 12 cu.ft. box...the extra real estate on the crossbars.
the rack itself weight doesn't count, because that is the foundation that is rated itself. 
i'd say you have 30-40 for the box...20-30 for the bike....and the remaining in the box....


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Another use I can see is that I can carry 2 bikes with front wheel removed inside the cabin.
Then I can put my luggage and stuff in the roof box, possibly the 2 front wheels too. For this reason I will probably get the 16 cu.ft / 36" wide box.

This should be more fuel efficient than having one or both bikes on the roof, and the bikes don't get dirty and much less worry of theft when I stop for food.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*craigslist!*



PoorCyclist said:


> Is it just me or the roof cargo box cost alot, ranges from $500-$700 for a Thule or Yakima?
> 
> Is it useful even if you are not on a sking trip?


I got mine for $100. Thule, love it. It has a bit of the clearcoat flaking off, but it's only cosmetic.

I've had it less than a year, but I mostly use it for when I go camping, or take the kids out to do stuff. The A4 Avant doesn't really have a ton of useful space inside with the back seat up. I pack the camping stuff, stuff I normally don't need to get to easily, generally lightweight stuff like tents, camp chairs and sleeping bags.

I don't need an SUV 99.9999% of the time. This box does a great job of extending the capacity of my little wagon so I don't need an SUV. I keep my 30 mpg car and occasionally convert it to a 22 mpg weekender.

Thing is, the roof box is exactly the kind of thing somebody buys, uses three times, and let it collect dust in the garage for 5 years before offloading it on craigslist.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

My box is on my car all winter long (skiing) and occasionally in the summer when we go on a trip. My car is a BMW 530 wagon and I agree with the comment that it lets me increase the usability of my wagon and not need an SUV.

J.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 1, 2009)

If you have REI nearby and a "purchase only if convenient" , they usually have a few on sale at their used gear sales every few months- some are priced cheap based on condition, blemish, etc.

If you want new and now, Amazon typically sells them for ~10% off, w/ free shipping to your doorstep. This month Yakima is offering a $75 to $125 mail in factory rebate ( in form of a visa gift card) so your net cost would be similar or more to one of the REI 20% off sale events. Yakima offer valid through July 27

Amazon.com: Yakima Sky Box 16 Cargo Box: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Exactly. No one has to pay full retail for this stuff.

J.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

PoorCyclist said:


> Another use I can see is that I can carry 2 bikes with front wheel removed inside the cabin.
> Then I can put my luggage and stuff in the roof box, possibly the 2 front wheels too. For this reason I will probably get the 16 cu.ft / 36" wide box.
> 
> This should be more fuel efficient than having one or both bikes on the roof, and the bikes don't get dirty and much less worry of theft when I stop for food.


Bikes on the roof create a lot of drag and hit gas mileage relatively hard. For that reason and security, I like to have my bike locked away inside. If the bike won't fit inside, I prefer a hitch rack over the roof. As for the aerodynamic box, I found it had little impact on gas mileage.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gas mileage is overrated.

My Skybox 16 costs me about 1mpg at about 30mpg on the highway. 

J.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Boxes are great but we couldn't find one in the size we needed that would work with our VW roof bars at a price that we were willing to spend. Ended up going with a roof bag which works out nicely. Guess it really doesn't work for transporting skis inside, but it does add quite a bit of cargo space when you need it and it folds up into a small package when you don't.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

A1an said:


> Boxes are great but we couldn't find one in the size we needed that would work with our VW roof bars at a price that we were willing to spend. Ended up going with a roof bag which works out nicely. *Guess it really doesn't work for transporting skis inside, *but it does add quite a bit of cargo space when you need it and it folds up into a small package when you don't.


TRy folding them.

J.


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got a 16 cf Yakima roof box, it's been a big help on longer family trips. We have a Mazda5 and that works great around town without the extra space, but when traveling long-distance with two adults, two kids and a dog the box is really nice.

Yeah they're expensive... but my view is I just paid a few hundred dollars extra for an add-on rather than a few THOUSAND dollars for a bigger car (where the extra space will be wasted 98% of the time).

One thing to note with the narrower boxes - they're meant primarily for ski gear etc., not luggage. They won't fit most suitcases. The wider ones take up more real estate, but it's a heck of a lot more usable if your primary purpose (like mine) is to add cargo space to your vehicle for longer trips.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I am also looking into the 16 cf ft box, it's actually shorter than the 12 cu ft and doesn't interfere with the satellite antenna and hatch opening.

Do you have any problem fitting skis in yours?

I took the measurements of the 16 cf ft box and looks like it will be easy to stow 700c or 29er wheels and carry on luggage easily. (about 30 inch across inside before the anchor hardware gets in the way) I even think I could try to bring my disassembled bicycle inside the pika soft case as it measures 56"x30" tall.

With the current rebate on the Yakima it is tempting.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought used Thule. When we travel in our Suburban, it fills up fast with 5 people, bikes, luggage, etc...
I got one that's a little old but in good shape. Not quite as nice as those new contoured, flat ones, but what can I do, it was only a hundred bucks. 
Makes traveling easier... Gets much of the bulk out of the truck and allows us to keep the bags we need fairly often where we can get at them more quickly.


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

> Do you have any problem fitting skis in yours?


Nope, 'cause I don't have skis 

It would probably depend on the skis you have, DH I'm guessing might fit but XC probably not.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

Got mine at Walmart a few years ago, hard case with lock, about $100, probably 16 cu ft, won't fit skis though (too short) but I don't ski.

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com

"Suffering has a luminous beauty, and cleanses the mind in much the same way a wildfire clears an overgrown forest."
- Mike Ferrentino

"Art is suffering"
- Squidward Tentacles


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

*Another rec for Amazon*

Right now, Yakima has a rebate on their cargo boxes and Amazon has a sale on their cargo boxes. Amazon is one of the few places that doesn't seem to charge an oversize fee either. And you can use your Discover Card's cashback award at Amazon as well. Now if only I had room to store these things


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

burnedthetoast said:


> Nope, 'cause I don't have skis
> 
> It would probably depend on the skis you have, DH I'm guessing might fit but XC probably not.


Well I don't own skis also!! I would think I could rent them down there for a few days and drive them up is cheaper than renting at the resorts. Anyway with some research suggested ski length for me is 165-185cm only (72"). The box should be about 74-81" so it should be fine I guess.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I plan to use this hoist to store it in the garage.. I see in the product image some people already did this.
Empty box of course, capacity is 50 lbs.

Amazon.com: Racor PBH-1R Ceiling-Mounted Bike Lift: Home Improvement


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> I plan to use this hoist to store it in the garage.. I see in the product image some people already did this.
> Empty box of course, capacity is 50 lbs.
> 
> Amazon.com: Racor PBH-1R Ceiling-Mounted Bike Lift: Home Improvement


These are way better. I've got two boxes and 8 bikes hanging from the ceiling with one of these. The Harken ones have a strap that goes under the box so you don't have to worry about it dropping out on top of your cars.

Hoister Selection Guide

J.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

JohnJ80 said:


> These are way better. I've got two boxes and 8 bikes hanging from the ceiling with one of these. The Harken ones have a strap that goes under the box so you don't have to worry about it dropping out on top of your cars.
> 
> Hoister Selection Guide
> 
> J.


I thought this is pretty safe what is done here, almost impossible for it to fall.
Total cost $24


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I put my boxes in the space between where the garage door opens and the ceiling. That's space that is normally unusable and is perfect for hanging the boxes (they fit perfectly). The method you show eats up a lot of space - looks like 8-10". That's a lot of clearance and would make that space unusable. The harken stuff allows me to pull the top of the box right up tight to the ceiling sheetrock.

J.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a Yakima rocket box. It's short and wide. I think 16cu....I don't remember though. It's perfect for me bc we dont ski and I wanted to be able to open my hatch with it on. It's great for camping or shore trips. Throwing dirty stuff in it and not caring is great 

For storage I hung a piece of black pipe on a wall in my shed and I hang the box on it. Keeps it out of the way


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

FWIW, I've been using one of these boxes on my car for the past ~3 years. It usually only comes off in the winter months. I keep two 10x10 Ez-up canopies and a few lawn chairs in mine. No issues and it's pretty cheap at $259 w/free shipping from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UUEDCQ/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00


----------

